# Does my Blood Parrot have Ich? or does its tail just have white spots? (PIC)



## kmacF30 (Jun 8, 2014)

I have been using heat for the past 2 weeks now to treat my blood parrot for what I thought was Ich. I noticed some salt like granules when I first got him. Since then they have fallen off. However,the white spots remained and I haven't really noticed a change. Is this just the way a blood parrot is supposed to look? If it is, I'll feel so stupid:shock:










By the way he will be getting a new home VERY SOON. This setup is temporary.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not seeing ich. I see really light blue spots but not anything that appears to be ich.


----------



## SessyMadi (Jun 20, 2021)

Don’t think it is ich


----------

